

How to give criticism and get a thank you in return - csmeder
http://forlue.com/item?id=345

======
csmeder
This is a response to a great article "Dear Designer, you suck"
<http://forlue.com/item?id=340>

Please excuse the link to forlue. I don't have a blog and after I wrote the
response I realized I like the point I learned from Jared so much that I want
to share it here on HN.

